# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  desperate help needed with puddle flange install

## Bob 57

I have ripped up the old tiles from ensuite floorand removed old shower drain. Purchased wondercap retro kit. I plan to apply ardit to smooth the floor before waterproofing,then tiling using floor tile adhesive but it seems that the wonder cap sits to high ,i was hoping not to have to screed as this would raise the floor to high. Any suggestionswould be most welcome

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> I have ripped up the old tiles from ensuite floor and removed old shower drain. Purchased wondercap retro kit. I plan to apply ardit to smooth the floor before waterproofing,then tiling using floor tile adhesive but it seems that the wonder cap sits to high ,i was hoping not to have to screed as this would raise the floor to high. Any suggestions would be most welcome

  The retro Wondercap should be recessed into the foor, what is the floor type, concrete of sheeting? 
The insert in the wondercap (Grate holder) can sit flush on the flange, so the grate will only be 25 mm above the base, and should be no problem. 
What sort of shower are we talking about? is a walk-in with no raised edge? 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Bob 57

> The retro Wondercap should be recessed into the foor, what is the floor type, concrete of sheeting? 
> The insert in the wondercap (Grate holder) can sit flush on the flange, so the grate will only be 25 mm above the base, and should be no problem. 
> What sort of shower are we talking about? is a walk-in with no raised edge? 
> Good luck.

  Thanks for the reply Oldsaltoz the floor is concrete and the shower is stepped down from the rest of the bathroom,the tiles are 7mm thick and am planning on using a 10mm notched trowel for applying  the adhesive . How deep would i have to recess the flange.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Thanks for the reply Oldsaltoz the floor is concrete and the shower is stepped down from the rest of the bathroom,the tiles are 7mm thick and am planning on using a 10mm notched trowel for applying  the adhesive . How deep would i have to recess the flange.

  Just enough to make it flush or a few mm below flush will be fine, just not above the base level. 
You also need to install a watertop around the outside of the shower, Probably a 12 mm angle, try to make this in one piece by cutting and bending the corner. 
a 12 mm notched trowel should give the right depth and spread. Lay the first full lile then lift it and see what cover you have to check, each line of the trowel should show on the underside of the tile. 
You can use the same angle for the water stop in the doorway. 
How deep is the shower base recessed below the rest of the floor area? 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Bob 57

> Just enough to make it flush or a few mm below flush will be fine, just not above the base level. 
> You also need to install a watertop around the outside of the shower, Probably a 12 mm angle, try to make this in one piece by cutting and bending the corner. 
> a 12 mm notched trowel should give the right depth and spread. Lay the first full lile then lift it and see what cover you have to check, each line of the trowel should show on the underside of the tile. 
> You can use the same angle for the water stop in the doorway. 
> How deep is the shower base recessed below the rest of the floor area? 
> Good luck.

  Oldsaltoz the shower is recessed by 80mm below the rest of the bathroom

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Great, with 80 mm depth to play you have no problems getting a goof fall to the waste outlet. 
Don't forget to add the water stop angle around the edge though. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Bob 57

> Great, with 80 mm depth to play you have no problems getting a goof fall to the waste outlet. 
> Don't forget to add the water stop angle around the edge though. 
> Good luck.

  Olssaltoz the floor already has fall to wasre area i was hopping to lay tiles with adhesive without screes is this ok,and i wish to install shower screen does it go over the water stop angle

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Oldsaltoz the floor already has fall to waste area i was hopping to lay  tiles with adhesive without screed is this ok, and I wish to install  shower screen does it go over the water stop angle. 
Provided you have fall in the shower then no screed should be fine, just check the height of the waste before you start tiling though. 
The water stop angle should be under or at the outer edge of the screen but not inside the screen. the gap between the tiles at the water stop should be sealed with a sealant, not grout. This helps improve the seal under the screen as sealant between the screen and tiles will stick better to more sealant that grout. 
The above does not apply to the water stop in the doorway. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Bob 57

Oldsaltoz as the shower area is recessed do i still need a water stop and if so is it installed under tiles or on top

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Oldsaltoz as the shower area is recessed do i still need a water stop and if so is it installed under tiles or on top

  Yes you need a waterstop, 10 or 12 mm depending on the thickness of your tile plus glue. 
Water stops are best fixed to the floor prior to waterproofing, and the membrane covering the floor section of the angle. 
Also good practice to make out of one length, just cut a 'V' in the bottom section, then make a thin cut part way through the upright part and bend it to fit close to the edge of the recess, sikaflex 11 FC will secure it place, the FC stands for Fast cure, about 15 minutes. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

